

Hacking your body:  Special Forces IamA on Reddit - d4ft
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/b7d0x/i_have_drowned_twice_in_special_forces_training/

======
d4ft
This may be off topic, and may not. I think it has hacker content in that it
is about hacking our own bodies, but I will happily submit to flagging. It is,
no matter what, a very interesting look into the US armed forces, and to be
honest, into the capabilities of the human body.

